# Best sounding Exhaust mods on RB26s & RB25s



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think it is time we put some facts down on how you can make your Skyline sound better. Just putting an aftermarket exhaust changes the sound obviously and makes it about a trillion time louder . . . but please post more sophisticated stuff guys

One example is the Mines downpipe fitted, which lets the RB26s pitch higher and you get a new type sound out of that . . . . but what other mods change the sound note.

High pitch is great as it reminds the Hakosukas

Post your exhaust mods down here::smokin:


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I have standard elbows, trust downpipe with modified larger flange, 4" titanium pipe no back box at all or silencer.

Screams after 6k.

Will at some point put on some elbows and titanium downpipe.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

well, i think mine sound's just awsome.

i have a 3.1/2 inch reducer from the turbo and extends to 4 inch after about 2 inches, then it's a full 4 inch stainless all the way to a 6 inch rear silencer then a 5 inch tailpipe.
now that in it's self is ok but when it comes on boost and the external wastegate opens up............................BOOM!!!! it just changes everything, it becomes a really loud higher pitched note (im sure you all know the sound of a screemer pipe)

i know it's nothing too technicial but by god i love it!!, it makes me grin every time it opens up.
i also have had a lot of compliments on how it sounds on idle, with the really low burble sort of sound, love it..........................

i just found a piccy of the reducer at the turbo


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

i have tomei manifolds,trust downpipes and a 90mm apexi titanium full system without decat...some peole say it sounds like a turbo bike...lol..


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> Post your exhaust mods down here::smokin:


A custom stainless steel setup: extra-long 2¾" (or were they 3"...) downpipes that combine to single 3½" approximately where the cat used to be, one straight-through muffler and an Edelbrock (Victor?) muffler as a backbox. I'm not sure how long this old link still works: exhaust pics

The system is VERY quiet at below 4000-4500rpm, after which it develops a delicious high-pitch note. Probably among the quietest exhausts that can support 700-800bhp without backpressure issues; the current engine is a Mori (Tomei/HKS) 2.7l with low-mount GT-RS:s, which is about to be replaced with a much larger stroker later this year.

IMO the best street exhaust I've had in any car, I may just have had too many loud Skylines over the years. This one is a sleeper until you give it some serious revs.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

HKS downpipes 
decat
HKS Hiper with the Mid box removed and a straight piece of pipe in its place :thumbsup:

Just to make it quieter when req an APEXi Exhaust Valve fitted just before the rear box

Works a treat and adjustable from inside the car


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

AlexH said:


> well, i think mine sound's just awsome.
> 
> i have a 3.1/2 inch reducer from the turbo and extends to 4 inch after about 2 inches, then it's a full 4 inch stainless all the way to a 6 inch rear silencer then a 5 inch tailpipe.
> now that in it's self is ok but when it comes on boost and the external wastegate opens up............................BOOM!!!! it just changes everything, it becomes a really loud higher pitched note (im sure you all know the sound of a screemer pipe)
> ...


Your exhaust pipes measurements are very similiar to mine.

I have a technical question if l may, lm running this exhaust with the intentions of going moer horse power later in my ownership.

But l have now had a change of mind

Wanted to know, if l went 3 - 3 1/4inch on the down pipe for my to4z, will l increase the ftlb torque.

The exhaust will obviously be reduced now, so will it have the effect of the 'blow through a skinny straw' scenario creating back pressure thus creating torque as opposed the 'blowing through a fatter straw' scenario etc etc.


cheers.


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

northstar34 said:


> The exhaust will obviously be reduced now, so will it have the effect of the 'blow through a skinny straw' scenario creating back pressure thus creating torque as opposed the 'blowing through a fatter straw' scenario etc etc.


Increasing backpressure beyond the turbo(s) doesn't have any advantages on a turbocharged engine that doesn't rely on scavenging effect created by the exhaust system itself for optimizing flow from exhaust ports. Backpressure will reduce power and increase lag throughout the rpm range, and in some cases cause serious problems with heat buildup.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I got a 3 inch custom made downpipe, no cat and ganador TI exhaust and cant complain. Open waste with screamer pipe on a single turbo conversion.


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

I have on my R34 GTR

- Trust downpipe
- decat
- 3" HKS Catback
- Apexi Air Filters

and this sounds so:
YouTube - Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Vspec with Catback GOOD SOUND 2


----------



## KING87 (Sep 21, 2010)

I got mines front pipe Titanium

Amuse R1 Titanium 90mm

HKS cat

Mines front pipe definantly does change the note..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got the massive Mines downpipe; it's the lowest point under the car, lower than my Trust sump extension. Tomei turbo elbows, Apexi 4" catback with box removed, no cat of course. It sounds pretty good, and near redline it's a screamer, but there's better. External wastegate guys with screamer pipes get a unique sound - I personally don't like the high-pitched scream.

Best exhaust I have ever heard on a Skyline was the simplest - Kakimoto twin drag pipes. One pipe per turbo, small bullet silencer somewhere in the middle of each pipe, twin exit pipes of course. The exhaust from each turbo never mixes - this makes it possible to get individual wideband readings from each turbo. But the sound...it literally reminds me of a 747 taxiing, when the car's puttering around.

My exhaust is loud, but that Kakimoto is *tuned* pitchwise; it's loud and sounds good to the ears; no easy feat. It's like motorcycles; getting thunder out of a Ducati or Harley is easy. BMWs....you can get them loud, but at best they're just in your face. Mostly they just sound annoying - my F800S sounded like an 800cc chainsaw. It takes a lot of thought and effort to get a race exhaust on a BMW to sound decent, and it'll never raise hairs on your neck like open pipes on a 1200cc Ducati.

One thing I wish the RB26 could do is spin up fast, like gunning the throttle on a bike. I have a Nismo flywheel...but it's not enough. True, we're dealing with much bigger engines...but then how does Ferrari manage it with 4~6 liter engines?


----------



## V-con pro (Mar 6, 2011)

On my rb26 im in the middle of finishing off the exhuast at the moment, Trust single turbo manifold, copy T04r turbo with 3inch stainles down pipe strait through to the rear with a HKS muffler :thumbsup: and 42mm turbonetics wastegate with a very short screamer should sound the busines


----------



## Dandism (Dec 13, 2004)

I have Mines Ti front pipes into a Reinhard Full Ti system its only something like 3" pipe diameter into a single box on the back.

Sounds awesome and is less boomey than my old Kakimoto R stainless setup.

The frequency response of Ti systems is different to Stainless so they give a much higher pitched noise, makes them quieter for general cruising around, but they howl like a banchee when you open it up at higher revs.


----------

